# How should your nipples look after pumping?



## Partaria (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Mamas,

I just started pumping a few days ago. I pump about 2-3 oz each day so that DH can feed DS once a day (he loves being able to feed the kiddo).

Pumping isn't really any more uncomfortable than BF'ing for me. So there's a little pain, but not too bad.

My concern is how my breast looks after pumping. My nipple is not only really stretched out, it's swollen. Like the actual nipple looks about 2 to 3 times as big around as it did before I started the pump.

It goes down after I'm done pumping, but I'm still a bit concerned. Is this normal? Does it mean I have the wrong size shield? Just don't want to unwittingly do any damage to my nipples with the pump.


----------



## greenmulberry (Jan 11, 2009)

I find my nipple look larger, somewhat swollen after pumping too. I don't know if this is normal or correct, but it happens to me too.


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

A friend of mine asked me if they were supposed to look like "a top hat" when she was done. That's about the best description I've ever heard.









Try playing with the position of the pump on your nipple if the amount of the swelling concerns you, though some temporary swelling is typical.


----------



## CherryBombMama (Jan 25, 2010)

mine definitely looked REALLY stretched out and fatter. they just shrank down in size really quickly afterwards. i was amazed my nipples could even LOOK like that


----------



## Erin77 (Aug 4, 2010)

I ended up needing larger "horns" for my pump- my nipples get huge when I pump! Don't worry, they go back down within 30 minutes or so and there seems to be no lasting problems. It does look kind of gross though.


----------

